# Halloween Feast Potluck- easy side dishes



## kabswa1 (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.healthy-quick-meals.com/halloween-party-food.html
Never tried it but look easy enough IDK about taste might want to try it out before hand..


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Have you checked Martha Stewart's Halloween recipes? She has lots of sides.

http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/halloween-recipes-and-appetizers

I think clever spooky names are a good idea. Even if you use regular recipes, you can get idea names from the site too.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with the name idea. A lot of people have their "specialty" they like to make. Challenge them to come up with a spooky name to go with it. I usually ask a few people to bring food so I dont' have to supply it all ($ runs short with all the decor, liquor & costumes we buy). I am not very creative but there are all kinds of threads on here with spooky names for food.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Witch Hazel said:


> I agree with the name idea. A lot of people have their "specialty" they like to make. Challenge them to come up with a spooky name to go with it.


*I agree with witch hazel...most people do have their own items they like to make and bring to parties. I know I do. Adjusting it to the Halloween theme with a spooky name, would be perfect.*


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I think I'm gonna go with the idea of having everybody bring something they like and come up with a spooky name for it. I could even make a contest out of it, like Best Name, Best Tasting Dish, etc.


----------

